# Insight from Ursinus on WLC/WSC 1



## Prufrock (Oct 12, 2009)

Since some have attempted at various times to coordinate the two statements in Answer 1 of the catechisms, some insight from Ursinus (whose work was very influential among the British theologians) is helpful in explaining the probable intent thereof.

The end of man, for which he was created -- that is, his ultimate and final end -- is the honoring (_celebratio_) of God; whereunto are subordinated certain other ends: the true knowledge of God; the demonstration of his mercy among the elect and his justice among the reprobate; human fellowship and mutual beneficence.​
The above quote is the fourth thesis under the heading _De hominis creatione et imagine Dei_ appended to his short _Loci Theologici_.


----------

